
Ask HN: I want to email ads to content outlets like NYT. How? - a3n
I would like to start emailing &quot;all human addresses that I can find&quot; at premium content outlets like NYT, Wired, etc, as well as the FCC and FTC, Congress. Just something pleasant to do in the mornings over coffee.<p>The content will be my thoughts, observations, complaints and desires about online advertising.<p>I want to include really eye catching and noticeable ads in these emails, served from any really privacy and resource violating ad network.<p>Would I go directly to an ad network? Which ones?<p>Or is there an email service I could contract with, that handles the ad part for me?<p>I would prefer that the email appear to come from my main email address, not some third party, and any reply-tos would come to me.<p>Bonus if I can somehow be notified that an ad blocker was used, so that I can auto-reply with &quot;Please do me a solid, and unblock my domain, so that I can afford to pay my broadband bill and communicate with you.&quot;<p>Also, I want to easily NOT email ads to my everyday correspondents.
======
gus_massa
This email campaign will probably be marked as spam by most of the recipients.

Why don't you just open a blog?

